# What size tractor do I need?



## Spirit (Nov 22, 2008)

I run a small general building business on an island, 9 miles x 3 miles with a 25mph speed limit. I currently move materials with a 2 tonne trailer towed by a Mitsubishi L200. As I dump soil and hardcore at a very muddy landfill, the 4WD is essential.

I am finding that this is too small and I could do with doubling my capacity (4 tonnes) but do not want to increase my rig size if possible, due to our small roads. 4 tonne agricultural trailers look to be ideal, usually about 10ft long x 6ft wide and it would seem to be logical to use a small tractor as the tow vehicle.

I have been on to every tractor site that I can find and have contacted some suppliers to try and find which size of tractor would be ideal for the job. Only one has come back to me, suggesting a Lenar 254 as it is rated to brake 5 tonnes.

Can anyone tell me what the on-road towing capacity is of suitable tractors or where i could find this information?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Spirit!

As far as what tractor to go with - I have a couple more questions. How good of parts and dealer support do you have? If you are relying on this tractor to operate your business you cannot afford to have it out of commision for a couple weeks waiting on a part to be shipped in. Also that means you have to install it yourself unless you have a local dealer. 

Are you planning on using it for anything else other than pulling this trailer? Mowing or front end loader work would make it worth it to go with hyrostatic tranny but for just pulling the trailer I would go with geared tranny. It is normally cheaper for geared tranny and might work better if you have to drive down any hills with a loaded trailer. 

I am not familiar with the Lenar tractor but I would be hesitant to go with a relatively unknown tractor when my business is on the line. I would look at Kubota, John Deere or New Holland. All of them have tractors of the right size for what you are doing.

Andy


----------

